# Any advice on building roads?



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm planning ahead on road building for my layout soon. I've seen a few video's, and looked through a few threads on here, but I haven't decided what will be the easiest for me. I'm actually considering using ballast to simulate gravel roads. 

I guess my question is, are there any kits that are decent, or any preferred methods? Some of the ones I've seen didn't look weathered enough to fit in, or they looked new. Not what I'm looking for....

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you seen this guy's video series on roads?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocVEWuVSbi4


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post, watching them now.....

Anybody know the standard width of a 2-lane road on HO scale?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

jonyb said:


> Anybody know the standard width of a 2-lane road on HO scale?


Go measure your street if it's 2 lane or another 2 lane street. Measure from one curb to the middle and multiply by 2. Then divide by 87. There's an answer you can work from.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

As an inspector for the FD we approve plans for roads, if you want to be exact per the NFPA standards.

20 ft no parking either side
28 ft parking one side
36 ft parking both sides.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Xrunner, makes sense... 

David, thanks for the post.

I ended up watching the first video that was posted here (part 43 I think), all the way to part 71. Those are great video's and there's a lot of valuable info there. The only part I didn't like was the static grass, or the process of it. I'll probably try another method on that. Gonna also try to catch up on some of his other video's tonight too.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Davidfd85 said:


> As an inspector for the FD we approve plans for roads, if you want to be exact per the NFPA standards.
> 
> 20 ft no parking either side .23"
> 28 ft parking one side.322"
> 36 ft parking both sides .414"


Am I figuring this correctly? Something doesn't add up.

20 / 87 = .22985.........


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

jonyb said:


> Am I figuring this correctly? Something doesn't add up.
> 
> 20 / 87 = .22985.........


Well that's .229 feet, or 2.75 inches


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

eh, I forgot to factor that in.... Thanks!


----------

